# KW DDC ECU Coilovers for Audi TT/TTS/TTRS 4WD Coupe' Type 8J.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_news_entry.php?PageId=product_news&EntryId=4697


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Anyone installed this in the meantime.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice, so these coilovers have thier own "mag ride" system that can be individually controlled. very nice indeed.


----------



## bigstu (Mar 6, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> very nice, so these coilovers have thier own "mag ride" system that can be individually controlled. very nice indeed.


It's my understanding that these aren't magnetic ride shocks. It is the same spring and damper that is in the KW V3, just can be controlled remotely through your iPhone. I have the KW V3's on my car and thought about getting these, but ultimately didn't think they were worth the almost $2000 extra dollars when already spending $3000 on the V3's. Thats right, the quote I got for the full KW DDC with WiFi iPhone control module on a TT-RS is right around 5k.

My V3's ride great, are firm yet comfortable. I don't feel I need the ability to constantly adjust the ride. I can reach the external adjustment knobs without jacking up the car and change the dampening/rebound settings in less than 5 min. Current setting: Rebound 7 (middle setting), Dampening: 13 (full stiff). Rides and handles amazing with this setup.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.kw-suspensions.eu/int/kw_ddc.php


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Yep,
these are ultimately still passive as most C/O kits. 

MagneRide is semi-active which adjusts stiffness whilst on the move - nowt new here. There is a hard or soft settings which the driver can select at a touch of a button. Matched with the 'correct' spring system, it is a very good semi-active damper system in all respects for streets or trackday use.

For comparison of what MagneRIde can do watch the video below...

That is my TT-RS Roadster with MagneRide and a spring system I developed using Eibach ERS. My car also has Haldex Race version controller and PS2 road tyres as well as REVO S2 map. The driver of my car is my tuner - he did all the work on my car personally - taking a passenger out for a demo lap. 

Ahead of him at the start of the video is his car - a black saloon as he states in the vid. His car is no ordinary car...it is fitted with KW v3 that has been on the car for a couple of years and taken time to 'tweak'. The car also has a LSD; REVO S3 mapped big Turbo; R888 tyres and the driver is an ex-Pro and also a mutual friend.

Watch the video and judge for yourself what MagneRide can do when setup with correct spring system all round against a very well tweaked passive C/O kit...note no car went pass him...also note how much quicker the MagneRide setup is in the corners...finally, take note of the white saloon ahead of the black saloon, note how difficult the black saloon finds it keeping up with the white saloon...just watch what happens...;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_btDTIMbIaE


----------

